# SA Murray mouth Saturday 27th



## Jones24767874 (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone keen for an early morning yak fish off sugars beach Saturday? I am planning on getting down there for 6.30.

Cheers joney


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

If my Kayak is delivered in time and works in my favor I would defs be keen mate.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

im fitting a dual wheel carrier to the toy...if i dont i may pop down...good fishing lately?...ive been offline lately due to bowhunting commitments


----------



## Jones24767874 (Mar 2, 2014)

Fished there a couple of times now with nothing to write home about being caught but the location is perfect on a calm day.

Scored a day off tomorrow (Thursday), forecast is good if anyone's keen for a fish.??


----------



## Jones24767874 (Mar 2, 2014)

Weather is not looking to good for tomorrow so ill be putting it on ice.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Good call mate...hope the weather fines up for you


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

I'm still waiting my boat to arrive so no go yet, hope next week!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Jones when Benjika gets his yak P.M us and we will all go 
Cheers


----------

